# Ubereem Sig Request



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I haven't asked for a Sig in a while, and I know a lot of you have some awesome skills..

The Request:
Awesome Ubereem signature.


Pics:

Whatever you can come up with I just want something awesome to support for his fight this weekend.


Title: The Reem



Colors: Maroon, whatever you like.


Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Damn all these views and no one wants to make a Ubereem Sig for me lol


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

I'll try and have a shot at it tomorrow


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> Damn all these views and no one wants to make a Ubereem Sig for me lol


I have this one...i've made...like 2-3 months ago.

Feel free to use it if you want to! :thumbsup:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> I'll try and have a shot at it tomorrow


Thanx bud



limba said:


> I have this one...i've made...like 2-3 months ago.
> 
> Feel free to use it if you want to! :thumbsup:


I'll use everyone's Sig that they post in here ill rotate through them Thank you..


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

NikosCC said:


> I'll use everyone's Sig that they post in here ill rotate through them Thank you..


Great!

And this one has The Reem, instead of "The Demolition Man"


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

here you go bud.











I made this for the tutorial on blending i did. hope you don't mind


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Killstarz said:


> here you go bud.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bud thank you.. I read your Tutorial and i will PM you with details on an easier way to do the exact same blending with less layers..


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

awesome, thanks buddy.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Today had absolutely nothing to do, so i had a had a gave it a try!

I save the file is .PSD format, then i started just playing arround with the renders.








or 








I'm quite pleased with the outcome.
But, i'm still learning.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

limba said:


> Today had absolutely nothing to do, so i had a had a gave it a try!


Damn limba your getting ALOT better ! Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Intermission said:


> Damn limba your getting ALOT better ! Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


Thanks man!

I still have to figure out all that blending, smudging and bluring...and stuff like that.

I followed some tutorials, but in the end i am just modifying the sigs, ove and over again, untill i like the end result!


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

limba said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> I still have to figure out all that blending, smudging and bluring...and stuff like that.
> 
> I followed some tutorials, but in the end i am just modifying the sigs, ove and over again, untill i like the end result!


that's the best way buddy, trial and error. Photoshop has a history palette for a reason


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> that's the best way buddy, trial and error. Photoshop has a history palette for a reason


So true.
Thing is..even if you watch a tutorial and try to do exactly the same things...you will most likely end up with something different :laugh:

Practice makes you better and like you said Killstarz: history palette is there


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

ive lost count of the amount of times ive ditched a piece half way through making it cos it just wasn't working.

It's sometimes the best way just to start from scratch


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok!

Don't consider me crazy...but like i've said...i didn't have that much stuff to do and i kept on trying some stuff in the PS. Trying to improve my skills 

Found this cool pic of The Reem and thought it would look cool on a sig!

What do you think?!










or like this










I think that's about it...with the Overeem sigs
.............untill the next one!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice work limba. You are really getting better and better.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

limba said:


>


That is your best one yet buddy. love the blending and the choice of colours.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> That is your best one yet buddy. love the blending and the choice of colours.


Thanks buddy!
Like we both said!

Practice practice practice!

And we will get there!


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Shouldn't even be up .. my work usually ain't like that


----------

